# beef/venison pot pie



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cold weather got me cookin. i made up about 40 lbs. of 50/50 venison and beef ground medium, so i'm tryin to use it as often as i can. 
brown meat(2#) in a skillet with olive oil, chop up a potato, a onion, 3-4 stalks celery, a cup of mushrooms, 1/2 bunch parsley, one package of frozen mixed veggies and sautee in a separate skillet. when meat is grey put it in with the cooking veggies and season as you want but keep the juice and make a gravy. add gravy to vegs and cook for 10-15 min. put in store bought pie crusts and bake for 45 min at 450 in oven. good cold weather eatin-----works for us anyway.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, that looks great! Thanks for the post


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks good! I wanna also see some food from that fire pit cooker you built!!

es le bon ton roulle' - interesting...

[lɛse le bɔ̃ tɑ̃ ʁule]) is a Cajun French phrase which is literally translated from the English expression "Let the good times roll."


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

perfect for this weather!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Looks good! I wanna also see some food from that fire pit cooker you built!!
> 
> es le bon ton roulle' - interesting...
> 
> [lɛse le bɔ̃ tɑ̃ ʁule]) is a Cajun French phrase which is literally translated from the English expression "Let the good times roll."


yeah, i'm cajun, my folks moved to Texas to work, so here i am, tryin to convert the whole darn state. i don't get to cook on the fire pits too much, mostly just steaks or to keep beans warm. every tiome i build one, someone buys it.


----------

